# gliel'hanno...



## jhuilm

Salve,
"Gli hanno sostituito i freni, gliel'hanno sostituiti".
La parte che segue la virgola è corretta? Mi viene da pensare che _gliel'_ possa sostituire solo gliel*o */ gliel*a*.
Paranoie?


----------



## francisgranada

jhuilm said:


> ... Paranoie?


Forse sì (a questa ora notturna)  ... Non sono italiano, quindi la risposta giusta ti daranno i madrelingua. Per quanto lo so io, il plurale non si apocopa così (sarebbe troppo ambiguo).


----------



## Luca1986

L'elisione di _glielo/a_ è possibile solo al singolare: «Gliel'hanno dato», «Gliel'ha detto», e così via; l'elisione di _glieli/e_ è popolare o dialettale: «Gliel'ha dati», «Gliel'hanno fatte», e così via toscaneggiando.


----------



## jhuilm

Gentilissimi entrambi, grazie mille.


----------



## Luca1986

Prego. 

Francis, spero non te la preda, ma ho corretto il tuo messaggio. 


francisgranada said:


> Non sono italiano, quindi la risposta giusta ti *te la* daranno i madrelingua *gli italofoni* [il plurale è _madrilingue_, ma in questo caso è meglio usare _italofono_]. Per quanto lo *ne* so io, il plurale non si apocopa così,  sarebbe troppo ambiguo ...


----------



## francisgranada

Grazie per le correzioni. 

P.S.
 1. "Italofono" mi pare un po' pesante nel contesto concreto ...
 2. "Madrelingua" - ho delle domande ... ma aprirò un thread separato (per non essere OT)
 3. "Spero non te la preda" - Tutto ok, non me la "predo"... A proposito, non volevi dire "prenda" ?


----------



## Luca1986

francisgranada said:


> "Spero non te la preda" - Tutto ok, non me la "predo"... A proposito, non volevi dire "prenda" ?


Vabbè, adesso non esageriamo: un refuso è un refuso. 


francisgranada said:


> "Italofono" mi pare un po' pesante nel contesto concreto...


In effetti... Forse _parlante nativo_, ma è comunque troppo formale in quel contesto.


----------



## Youngfun

Ehm... discordo... "i madrelingua" è corretto perché usato come plurale.

Dall'Accademia della Crusca:


> [...]mentre, quando il sostantivo assume valore di aggettivo, è registrato dai vocabolari come invariabile (_i parlanti madrelingua_). L'uso pare confermare questa tendenza: una sommaria ricerca con Google, al 23 novembre 2008, dà 3200 occorrenze per la stringa "i madrelingua" (naturalmente animato, con significato 'i parlanti madrelingua'), 41200 occorrenze per "insegnanti madrelingua" e soltanto 2 per "insegnanti madrelingue".



Tornando al tema, questa discussione mi è stata molto utile. Siccome nel parlato elido sempre al plurale (gliel'hanno invece di glieli hanno) trasferisco questa forma anche nello scritto, pensando che fosse corretta grammaticalmente.

Quindi deduco che anche *"l'hai fatti" per "li hai fatti", e *"l'apri" per "li apri" siano errati. O sbaglio?


----------



## francisgranada

Youngfun said:


> ... Quindi deduco che anche *"l'hai fatti" per "li hai fatti", e *"l'apri" per "li apri" siano errati. O sbaglio?


 Secondo me non sbagli.



> Ehm... discordo... "i madrelingua" è corretto perché usato come plurale


 Anch'io ho pensato intuitivamente così e mi pare anche un po' più logico: non si tratta del plurale di _lingue_, ma di_ persone _di una certa lingua madre.


----------



## Youngfun

Scusa il refuso, volevo dire "usato come aggettivo"


----------



## dôghen

> L'elisione di _glielo/a_ è possibile solo al singolare: «Gliel'hanno dato», «Gliel'ha detto», e così via; l'elisione di _glieli/e_ è popolare o dialettale: «Gliel'ha dati», «Gliel'hanno fatte», e così via toscaneggiando.​



Ciao, per la verità, a me non sembra che le cose stiano proprio così. Anche ammettendo che le forme estese "glielo ho" gliela ho" glieli ho" "gliele ho" eccetera siano preferibili nello scritto, non capisco perché l'elisione (che per me è ammissibile e grammaticale perché rispetta il parlato naturale) sia da te considerata giustificata solo per il singolare. Né la Crusca né la Treccani lo sostengono e le attestazioni di un uso anche al plurale sono molteplici. Non è popolare né tantomeno _dialettale _soprattutto se riferito all'uso toscano, che resta quello di riferimento parlando di italiano.




> Quindi deduco che anche *"l'hai fatti" per "li hai fatti", e *"l'apri" per "li apri" siano errati. O sbaglio?






> Siccome nel parlato elido sempre al plurale (gliel'hanno invece di glieli hanno) trasferisco questa forma anche nello scritto, pensando che fosse corretta grammaticalmente.




Ecco infatti il rischio e le conseguenze....

Sia "l'hai fatti/e" che "l'hai aperti/e" ("l'apri"non c'entra...) sono infatti grammaticali e il nostro amico Yongfun ne sta ricavando norme inesistenti...come quella che gli impedirebbe, non si sa perché, di scrivere oltre che dire "gliel'hanno".


----------



## francisgranada

dôghen said:


> ...  Sia "l'hai fatti/e" che "l'hai aperti/e" ("l'apri"non c'entra...) sono infatti grammaticali e il nostro amico Yongfun ne sta ricavando norme inesistenti...come quella che gli impedirebbe, non si sa perché, di scrivere oltre che dire "gliel'hanno".


 Lasciando a parte la pronuncia, credo che la domanda sia appunto questa: se "l'apri" non c'entra (come dici), allora perché dovrebbe essere corretto scrivere "l'hai aperti/e"?  In entrambi i casi, ed anche nel caso della domanda in questione (_gliel'_), si tratta della stessa elisione ... (_l'_ invece di _li/le_).


----------



## Luca1986

Non capisco quest'atteggiamento arrogante nei miei riguardi. Comunque, la mia fonte, per il momento, è il DOP: si guardi qui.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *NOTA di moderazione*: La domanda iniziale è chiara e precisa e riguarda SOLO " gliel' "
> Al prossimo messaggio che tenta di discutere in generale di tutte le possibili forme di elisione dell'ìtaliano (già lungamente discussa qui: Elisione e troncamento/apocope), il thread verrà chiuso definitivamente.


----------



## dôghen

Non è mia abitudine sventolare i vocabolari a supporto delle mie opinioni, perché sono, appunto, solo opinioni. Credo di interpretare lo spirito del forum mettendole in gioco e sforzandomi di formulare interpretazioni originali, quando possibile. Limitare la propria partecipazione al postare pagine di questo o quel vocabolario non è che serva a molto visto che qui un computer ce l'hanno tutti e ci arrivano da soli.

Ma tant'è, vediamo se serve a calmare le acque...

Dal Vocabolario Treccani voce gli2:
*gli2* pron. pers. [lat. _ĭllī_, dativo sing. di _ille_ «egli»]. 
Seguito dai pronomi atoni _lo_, _la_, _li_, _le_, _ne_, si fonde con questi in un’unica parola assumendo la forma _glie_- (_glielo_, _gliela_, ecc., meno com. _glie lo_, _glie la_, ecc.), e in questo caso può essere regolarmente masch. o femm., sing. o plur.: _glielo dirò io stesso_; _gliene parlerò domani_; _gliene disse di tutti i colori_; _le parole bisogna cavargliele di bocca_. In antico la forma _gliele_ era usata anche con il valore di «glielo, gliela, glieli»; l’odierno vernacolo fiorentino conserva con questo valore indistinto la forma _gnene_. In tutte queste forme composte è possibile l’elisione della vocale finale davanti ad altra vocale (_gliel’andò a dire_); è ant. il troncamento davanti a consonante (_gliel disse_) 

Io, che non sono toscano, non mi sognerei mai di scrivere "gliel'hanno dati" o "gl'italiani". Si tratta, certamente, di forme che l'italiano neostandard sta marginalizzando verso una dimensione sempre più vernacolare, come del resto capita a molti toscanismi ("codesto" ad esempio). Ma nemmeno mi sognerei di definirle agrammaticali, non fosse altro che per il numero di attestazioni. Senza contare la loro coerenza con l'eufonia del parlato, che contribuisce a renderle "resistenti" alla marginalizzazione. 
Quindi, mi devo ripetere, ci andrei cauto nel definirle scorrette o dialettali. Del resto contestare l'uso dell'italiano ai toscani, come ebbe a dire ironicamente il Cortelazzo, è sempre un azzardo...

Confrontare opinioni significa ovviamente trovarne di diverse o opposte alle proprie, soprattutto qui, dove si discute spesso di questioni "al limite".


----------



## Luca1986

Cercherò di essere breve_. _Per quanto ne so io, l'elisione dei pronomi personali _li_ e _le _(i quali combinati con _gli_, che acquista una _e_, danno luogo alle forme _glieli_ e _gliele_)_, _benché sia comune nell'uso popolare e familiare, in altri contesti è generalmente avvertita come marcata – o almeno per me è così. Frasi del tipo “gliel'hanno suonate”, “(glie)l'ho comprati/e” e simili, non sono errate; tuttavia, in un registro alto, dove un uso sorvegliato della lingua è d'obbligo, sarebbe meglio evitarle – poi, ognuno è libero di fare quel che ritiene più opportuno. E questo è quanto.

P.S. Nella _Grammatica italiana _di Luca Serianni (edizione delle Garzantine, VII.34c, p. 176) ho trovato questo:

[Per quanto riguarda l'elisione va osservato che essa] Con _le_ (femminile di 3ª e 6ª persona) e _li_ non avviene o almeno non è in genere indicata graficamente.


----------



## stella_maris_74

*Nota di moderazione:*

Vi ricordo la Guideline II:

*II.* I Forum  promuovono l'apprendimento nell'ambito di un'atmosfera seria, di alto  livello linguistico e collaborativo il cui tono sia improntato al  rispetto, all'aiuto e alla cordialità.

e la Regola 10:


> *10. Cortesia e rispetto in ogni momento.*Commenti o messaggi che siano giudicati diffamatori, osceni,  minacciosi, indecenti, pornografici, lascivi, violenti, infamanti o  gravemente insolenti non verranno tollerati.
> Chiunque dovesse usare un linguaggio non consono, rendersi colpevole di  attacchi personali, causare o prendere parte in litigi o zuffe verrà  bannato dal forum.
> Questo forum non è un luogo per ripicche e sfoghi personali. Mantenete i  fatti personali esattamente come sono, ovvero personali. WRF non è un  luogo dove risolvere controversie con altri utenti, soggetti o enti.​



Vi prego di gestire il disaccordo con il buonsenso necessario. 

Grazie


----------



## dôghen

> L'elisione di _glielo/a è possibile solo al singolare: «Gliel'hanno dato», «Gliel'ha detto», e così via; l'elisione di glieli/e è popolare o dialettale:_ «Gliel'ha dati», «Gliel'hanno fatte»





> Frasi del tipo “gliel'hanno suonate”, “(glie)l'ho comprati/e” e simili, non sono errate;



L'importante è averlo capito.


----------



## francisgranada

Luca1986 said:


> ... P.S. Nella _Grammatica italiana _di Luca Serianni (edizione delle Garzantine, VII.34c, p. 176) ho trovato questo:[Per quanto riguarda l'elisione va osservato che essa] Con _le_ (femminile di 3ª e 6ª persona) e _li_ non avviene o almeno non è in genere indicata graficamente.


Aggiungo che questo coincide con quello che ho letto nelle grammatiche italiane per stranieri (le grammatiche per gli stanieri, ovviamente, possono essere buone o meno ... ma è un altro tema). 

Penso che sia importante (almeno dal punto di vista di uno straniero) precisare: Qui non stiamo parlando di un fenomeno _linguistico_; nessuno nega l'esistenza dell'elisone di _glieli/gliele/li/le_ ... nella lingua italiana (parlata, regionale, ecc ...). Quindi la domanda è, se è considerato corretto o erroneo (sconsigliato) dalle autorità competenti applicare questa elisione anche nella _forma scritta_ nell'italiano standard.                                    

(Per quanto riguarda me, la domanda è stata risposta. Grazie a tutti )


----------



## Luca1986

dôghen said:


> L'importante è averlo capito.


   Non ho mai detto che quel tipo di frase è errato. Ammetto che nel mio primo messaggio (il n. 3) sono stato un po' troppo sbrigativo, ma la mia opinione rimane immutata.


----------

